# Junior Handler!!!!



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

This is not a really bragg about a GSD but about me. I went to the Seiger Show in Pomona, CA and participated in the Junior Handler group and I won first place







. I dont have any pictures yet but it was based on how the handler handled the dog in a show ring. I have never shown a dog before and I won first. I am very happy! Just wanted to bragg
Thanks


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

That is super!! congrats!!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Congrats!! I wish I got into junior handling when i was younger, but I didnt get into dog stuff till about 5 years ago, even though I went to an Agricultural High School and was a canine science major and actually had handling/obedience classes!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations!! 

Pamona is a neat place too!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Good job Zarrie! Was it with Jackson?


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Jack is not a show dog so I did it with a diferent dog. Thank you


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

That's Great,









My Daughter at 13, got a 1st at the Canadian Seiger Show, she was in with the Pro's with our dog.
And she almost did not go into the ring (scared), told me to go find a Pro handler to take him in.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Yah I was scared at first but they are very nice and teach you how to do it at the seminar a few nights before. It was very fun and Thank you


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats!! That's a big accomplishment. Some of those kids have handled multiple dogs at every show for years. The seminars are good! I'm not a junior handler but was photographing the seminar up close last year at NASS and still use some of the tips from the pro handler when I show my dog in UKC (I don't dare handle WDA).


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Great job!


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you very much. Many of the kids went to every Seiger show and they were very good. I am very glad I won first place


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That's awsome!!!

Congrats!!!


----------

